# Good setup?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 21, 2007)

I was looking for substrate when someone suggested eco-earth and I came upon this website and in this site i saw a nice setup. Could it work for mantids? http://www.veiled-chameleon.com/weblog/archives/000154.html

Once again, please include yes and no'd with your answer :lol:


----------



## Kriss (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes it would work for mantids.

It would probably be better for housing a group because of its large size.

You could always go for a cheaper and more simple set-up if you were planning on housing just a single mantid.

Other good substrates are vermiculite and spagnum moss. Both cheap and available from all good garden centres 8) :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

Small setups are more ideal. With large ones you tend to have to use more food to ensure everyone gets enough. For substrate use the eco earth or spaghnum moss.


----------

